# Check Out These Two



## Plum (May 4, 2006)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful purple diamond Mac.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Is dead...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow! Nice spilo and eigenmanni!














Loving the purple shine on the spilo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im assuming they are alive.... Selling either plum?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Eigenmanni! I am trying to get a hold of a couple of yellow ones myself


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

They are alive and well.

Eigenmanmi looks amazing, though the spilo is something quite different and special. Never seen one with this color.

Think these will be keepers. I have a tank of 5 spilos (ruby red/gold) and might add these two.... A bit hesitant though


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mac is lookin rough

Do not add that egeinmanni wtf

Ruby red/ mac cohab?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Nice Eigenmanni! I am trying to get a hold of a couple of yellow ones myself


cash is always king when your looking for rare ones like that.

@plum looking good man love to see how they look in the tank maybe a lil more info about your recent acquisition.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Copy/paste?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Mac is lookin rough
> 
> *Do not add that egeinmanni wtf*
> Ruby red/ mac cohab?


Shush you. Plum has had more fish in one tank then you have had in your entire life.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Mac is lookin rough
> 
> *Do not add that egeinmanni wtf*
> Ruby red/ mac cohab?


Shush you. Plum has had more fish in one tank then you have had in your entire life.
[/quote]

Yes, I had sold most of the collection, though acquiring some nice pieces again, as my set up gets comPlete.

We will keep the egeinmanni's out of it the mix though, no sense in meaningless killings.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

How is it confirmed a spilo when the appearances overlap the two? & everyone always says there is NO gold spilo. He looks exactly like my macs.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea plum i know you have a secret stash your wife approves of for P's lol i remember when i was talking to you awhile ago you told me that. but i was really wondering what your plans were for them as far as tank and possible tankmates. but you kind of answered the question now. its nice to see you expanding again hopefully your collection returns to its previous glory. and not everyone is willing to pay the price for what they want lol cough JP cough cough JP. but again i say money is king.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Serras...


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I had people smarter than you and myself confirm the species. The fisherman also confirmed collection point/ river portion and we have done much business in the past, therefore while he could be lying..... I doubt it.

Can't comment your species, I don't know the collection point, not other information.

I'd the species passes, we will send for DNA, as I think it's interesting.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> How is it confirmed a spilo when the appearances overlap the two? & everyone always says there is NO gold spilo. He looks exactly like my macs.


Hes calling the mac a spilo bruner... many people still use spilo rather than mac... Looks like a gold piranha to me.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Tensa said:


> Great looking Serras...


Mr Hannibal!

When did you get back?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

He's been back for a lil while now. Nice looking serras by the way especially the spilo....Definitely unique. If i were you i wouldn't try cohabing him. Let him be unique in his own tank


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Interesting - goOd to have a knowledgable person back.

Yes - I have a smaller one like him as well... Might keep them separate and avoid any possible losses.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not saying its a Mac or spilo. I was told(promised) mine were spilos when I bought them. Half time I call em macs half time I call em spilos. I may be wrong but I believe I've read that macs are everywhere(& more) that spilos are & that their appearances overlap just like their territories. So even a confirmed catch location is inconclusive. I personally don't care either way as its exactly like diamond rhoms. Keepers will call them what they want. He looks identical to mine. I've seen lots of macs/spilos but not many with the intense blue/purple coloration. Beautiful fish plum! Could we possibly see some other spilos, gold & rubys?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

im old school to plum there all spilo's


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL i appoligise


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'm not saying its a Mac or spilo. I was told(promised) mine were spilos when I bought them. Half time I call em macs half time I call em spilos. I may be wrong but I believe I've read that macs are everywhere(& more) that spilos are & that their appearances overlap just like their territories. So even a confirmed catch location is inconclusive. I personally don't care either way as its exactly like diamond rhoms. Keepers will call them what they want. He looks identical to mine. I've seen lots of macs/spilos but not many with the intense blue/purple coloration. Beautiful fish plum! Could we possibly see some other spilos, gold & rubys?


Yes - much confusion, that's why I got confirmation. With that being said, a lot of these fish that we call certain things most likely end up being separate species.

I ha a fish cone in the other day that looks like a rhomb, but is VERY elongated. Mega cool I thought. Out of brazil.

I will try to take some pics of the other species.

I am terrible for getting pics in a timely manner, though will attempt to take some in the next day or two.

Sold my SLR, so don't mind the future pics (these ones in this form were taken by a buddy with much better photography skills.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice specimens indeed!...They both rock like a HELLOWEEN concert!!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful specimens you scored there Plum!







That spilo is so unique looking and the eigenmanni is just flawless.



Plum said:


> I'm not saying its a Mac or spilo. I was told(promised) mine were spilos when I bought them. Half time I call em macs half time I call em spilos. I may be wrong but I believe I've read that macs are everywhere(& more) that spilos are & that their appearances overlap just like their territories. So even a confirmed catch location is inconclusive. I personally don't care either way as its exactly like diamond rhoms. Keepers will call them what they want. He looks identical to mine. I've seen lots of macs/spilos but not many with the intense blue/purple coloration. Beautiful fish plum! Could we possibly see some other spilos, gold & rubys?


Yes - much confusion, that's why I got confirmation. With that being said, a lot of these fish that we call certain things most likely end up being separate species.

*I ha a fish cone in the other day that looks like a rhomb, but is VERY elongated. Mega cool I thought. Out of brazil.*

I will try to take some pics of the other species.

I am terrible for getting pics in a timely manner, though will attempt to take some in the next day or two.

Sold my SLR, so don't mind the future pics (these ones in this form were taken by a buddy with much better photography skills.
[/quote]

You thinking maybe another gibbus?


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Ja said:


> I'm not saying its a Mac or spilo. I was told(promised) mine were spilos when I bought them. Half time I call em macs half time I call em spilos. I may be wrong but I believe I've read that macs are everywhere(& more) that spilos are & that their appearances overlap just like their territories. So even a confirmed catch location is inconclusive. I personally don't care either way as its exactly like diamond rhoms. Keepers will call them what they want. He looks identical to mine. I've seen lots of macs/spilos but not many with the intense blue/purple coloration. Beautiful fish plum! Could we possibly see some other spilos, gold & rubys?


Yes - much confusion, that's why I got confirmation. With that being said, a lot of these fish that we call certain things most likely end up being separate species.

*I ha a fish cone in the other day that looks like a rhomb, but is VERY elongated. Mega cool I thought. Out of brazil.*

I will try to take some pics of the other species.

I am terrible for getting pics in a timely manner, though will attempt to take some in the next day or two.

Sold my SLR, so don't mind the future pics (these ones in this form were taken by a buddy with much better photography skills.
[/quote]

You thinking maybe another gibbus?
[/quote]

Yes - the eigenmanni are very nice. I have some other ones - but not with coloration like this.

Unsure if it is gibbus - I will snap some pictures this weekend for us to review.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds good, I can't wait.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Plum







nice specimens. mac seems to have torn fins but they will heal up soon enough.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cant stop looking at that striolatus !


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> cant stop looking at that striolatus !


What Striolatus?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

WTF ! im still thinking about that striolatus PLUM is sellling









im sorry i meant egienmanni


----------

